# The Wormhole Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

looking to open in 3 weeks.

there will be a massive party w/ beerz

looking for like 2 more baristas

located in the Wicker Park neighborhood just South East of the 6 corners.

1462 N. Milwaukee Ave. Chicago, IL 60622

more to come....

More...


----------

